# Hello from Currituck, N.C.



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I'm in the western part of NC. Beesource is great-read & learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Lucky you. My family went to OBX every year since I was a baby, and my wife and I went there for Honeymoon. I often ask her why we managed to not live where we could have crab pots in our front yard, and she reminds me that we don't have that kind of money. If I could keep my bees in the back yard and throw crap pots out in the front, that would be as close to heaven as I can imagine. I guess all the property there is high dollar, huh?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

It has come down in price ALOT in the past few years. The recession hits high dollar houses harder than it hits average homes. A friend of mine has a beach house that was worth $700,000 five years ago. Now it's worth roughly $320,000, but he isn't too sure he could even sell it for that if he wanted to . . . 

But, welcome to the site from Central NC! Now this thread has all three sections of the state covered, lol.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Leary! I always lived South of there in New Bern, NC or North in Norfolk, VA. I took the kids almost every other weekend to hang glide at Kitty Hawk. I even took my Mom hang gliding when she turned 60.


----------



## ycitybz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Americas Beekeeper, I too lived in New Bern for a few years, my daughter and grandson still do. If you havent been there in a while you'd be surprised to how it has changed.
Not sure what I was thinking when I left that warm weather and moved to the buckeye state.
Anyway good luck to specialkayme this is a good site to learn and ask questions in.


----------



## Leary Sink (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank all of your for your friendly welcome. I grew up in Kill Devil Hills on the weekends and in Va. Beach, Va. Monday thru friday due to school from the late 50's till when my parents retired, I moved to KDH full time in 1976. I still own a house in KDH but live in Currituck with my wife.
I got a class tomorrow (Sat.) at the Currituck County Agriculture extention office for bee keeping and will meet a friend in Roper, N.C. Sunday who owns a honey farm with over 700 hives. He's going to be my coach and mentor as well as some other locals friends I'm blessed to get helpful advice and guidance from.
Thank you all again.
Leary


----------

